# Anyone do modded mw2 lobbies?



## nalydylan (May 9, 2011)

Just wondering.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

I don`t think this is the place for asking for modded lobbied as they generally use hacked xboxs, but in my experience people generally regret talking part in them. MW2 becomes very boring after all progression ends. On a similar note, be very weary of all people offering these lobbies online. If they ask for payment before the lobby refuse, the vast majority are scammers looking for a quick buck. Its not worth it. Best of Luck anyway


----------



## nalydylan (May 9, 2011)

Yeah but I already find mw2 extremely boring, I hate the thought of another 7 prestiges!, I just like mw2 for ninja defusing


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi,

We do not support mods to any games because it is normally against the EULA. You can find that we do not support this within our rules.

Any other questions about it, please feel free to send me a PM because this thread is going to be closed.


----------

